# Regular Expression Mit Punkt und Zahl



## dhachim (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 
ich versuche gerade eine methode zu schreiben, die mir in einem String alles löscht bis auf die "." und Zahlen

in den Ausdrücken nutze ich ja \D für alle nicht Zahlen. Und mit replaceAll() klappt das auch prima. 


```
public String removeEnemys(String value) {
		Pattern p = Pattern.compile("\\.");
		Matcher m = p.matcher(value);
		value = m.replaceAll("X");

		return value;
	}
```

Diese Methode findet alle Punkte und ersetzt sie durch X.


Eingabe soll sein: 123.abc456
Ausgabe soll sein: 123.XXX456


Eingabe soll sein: 123.abc!?§$%456
Ausgabe soll sein: 123.XXXXXXXX456

ich hoffe jemand kann Licht in meinen dunklen Programmierkeller bringen


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2008)

```
public class Test
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {

        System.out.println(removeEnemys("123.abc!?§$%456 "));
    }

    public static String removeEnemys(String value)
    {
        Pattern p = Pattern.compile("[\\D&&[^.]]");
        Matcher m = p.matcher(value);
        value = m.replaceAll("X");

        return value;
    }
}
```


----------



## dhachim (6. Okt 2008)

Thank you very much 

Das && auch geht, ist ja seehr praktisch ... da hab ich in die völlig falsche Richtung getestet. Danke


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2008)

unheimlich praktisch ist auch, dass das in der API erklärt ist, 
für manche jedenfalls praktisch


----------



## dhachim (6. Okt 2008)

Tiefschlag ....

naja so weit war ich nicht entfernt : http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/regex/
Ich habs schlichtweg übersehen... jetzt wo ichs weiss springts mich in jedem Beispiel an


----------

